# Ubers REAL pay, According to uber email. $24000 a year driving 30 hrs a week.



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

Fare per hour Top Drivers$31
hours online Top Drivers 28.5
Trips a week Top Drivers 54

These are UBERS numbers they send to us in Emails.

$883 in Fares According to UBER! A week! From top Drivers for UBER. TOP!
minus $81 in Booking fees for 54 trips. At 1.50 per
minus 25% Uber Take $200.
Driver is left with $601 for the week.
minus 20% for gas $120. Gas is $2.70 a gallon now!
Driver take home is $480 a week. THIS is pay for TOP drivers on UBER platform.
$24,000 a year, 50 weeks a year.

This is what Uber drivers make at the TOP of the uber platform.
But i can tell you Fare per hour of $31 is not true at all, Probably more like $15.
This means your average uber driver can make $12000 a year after ONLY gas expense.
Not including cell phone charges or the fact your driving your cars value into the ground.

THIS is straight from ubers MOUTH! look at your emails.

Also using Ubers numbers the average trip $8.89 cents in drivers pocket after gas! We all know that is not the case with pool or uberx. My personal per trip average is $4.25 after gas.
So you can see, Uber tells people they can make $70k a year or $2000 a week, but UBERS own top drivers only make $480 a week! And most make half that at around $250 a week for 30 hrs.

I would even suggest they are using Select drivers for fare rate of $31. and using uberx for trips taken and hours worked. Very deceitful if that is the case. I would not put it past them


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

This will vary based on market.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber is killing itself slowly.


----------



## sekani (Jan 15, 2015)

I don't think the so-called top drivers are the ones making the most money.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Well, I'm assuming those are top drivers _each week_. That is to say, the same driver will not always hit those targets. Meaning that even the best drivers will make far less over the course of a year.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber is killing itself slowly.


maybe, or maybe not

They are really good at bringing new drivers onboard, but that can't last as people figure out it really can't deliver that much of an income to the drivers.

And relentless, predatory pricing has caused the passenger to devalue the services, it will be very difficult to get people to pay much more.

A cab from my home to Pittsburgh Int'l was $35 in 1996, the UberX fare is less than $30 twenty years after. That's nuts.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

There is a book out about Uber that discusses this. He actually breaks the numbers all the way down and it's even worse than what you have posted. The book was written by one of those top Uber drivers. It is called, Everybody Loves Uber. Here is a link to the book:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01FOI8DXI/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> Well, I'm assuming those are top drivers _each week_. That is to say, the same driver will not always hit those targets. Meaning that even the best drivers will make far less over the course of a year.


That is undoubtedly correct, as even the best Uber driver's income is based largely on the "luck" factor.

Cab drivers had more stability in income, as professional cabbies built up a clientele of "steady riders", and made connections with hotel doormen and restaurant matrie'd's who help steer paying customers. Uber proficiency would require figuring out how to get the computer to "ping" you specifically for the choice trips.


----------



## BubbaD2 (Dec 4, 2015)

What you did not take in to account is that the three metrics you posted info for are all for DIFFERENT sets of drivers, each being the top 20% for the category.

*1) *The top earners (top 20% in total earnings) had average of $31 per hour in gross fares, then
*2)* The drivers who worked the most hours (top 20% of drivers in total hours online) had app on for average of 28.5 hours.
3) The drivers who gave the most rides (top 20%) gave an average of 54 rides.

*You CANNOT multiply category 1) times category 2) to get top gross weekly earnings for your city. Top earners in $$$ per hour will always be drivers who drive only a few busy hours per week and/or only accepted surge fares.*

I have had weeks this year when my gross earnings were $75+ per hour according to the weekly report from Uber. Those were weeks when I only accepted surge fares of 2.1X+ and I had surge fares of up to 8.9X. When my per hour was through the roof, I only had the app on for a minimal number of hours those weeks -- and I was parked and had the app off and was waiting for the surge at least as many hours as I had the app on. But that way I ended up getting paid as much as $3.00+ per mile for the total miles I put on my odometer for the week, not just the paid Uber miles. And I still netted $30+ per hour for the hours I was out waiting and driving.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

Boils down to about 10$ an hour after commission before any expenses @ 24$k 30 hrs a week

So there it is to all those claiming to make bank on uber x


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Adjust your behavior according to your results.


----------



## UberxGTA (Dec 1, 2015)

GILD said:


> Fare per hour Top Drivers$31
> hours online Top Drivers 28.5
> Trips a week Top Drivers 54
> 
> ...


What is your point or agenda? Are you a rider or media troll? Taxi nazi?


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

my point is to debunk the idea a uberx driver on average is making $1000-$2000 a week driving uber! 
have we not seen the hiring signs?


























Seems pretty False!


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

BubbaD2 said:


> What you did not take in to account is that the three metrics you posted info for are all for DIFFERENT sets of drivers, each being the top 20% for the category.
> 
> *1) *The top earners (top 20% in total earnings) had average of $31 per hour in gross fares, then
> *2)* The drivers who worked the most hours (top 20% of drivers in total hours online) had app on for average of 28.5 hours.
> ...


Well I know the top 20% that hit surges will take in more than $31, more like $50 but only for a few hours. So NO. 
The drivers that had app on longest IF they are not in the top pay, THEN they made less money than I suggest.
And lastly the drivers that gave the most rides if they were not in the top 20% of hours on then who is? Logic would say they are. But if they are not then they did 54 rides that were short at $3 each. $150 to driver there for the week. 
I think my point stands in OP as very valid.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Uber will say anything to lure drivers into destroying their cars for them.

Rule of thumb: Anything uber says is a lie.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Uber will say anything to lure drivers into destroying their cars for them.
> 
> Rule of thumb: Anything uber says is a lie.


The biggest, and most important falsehood that Uber promulgates is that there is nothing to providing taxi services, its just driving around.

The reality is a lot different, the profession takes a big toll on the vehicles and requires actual strategery to make a decent amount of money.

Manipulative passengers require a level of sternness that a lot of people who respond to Sean Hannity's appeals to sign up for this "ideal" part time gig just aren't prepared to deal with.


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

Shout out to everybody worried about what OTHER people are making.


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

GILD said:


> my point is to debunk the idea a uberx driver on average is making $1000-$2000 a week driving uber!
> have we not seen the hiring signs?
> 
> 
> ...


You live in Singapore?!

STFU


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

People in NYC make more than that.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

touchy spot glen? wow..
here are USA ones for you then

















san fran








new york









each one should say $250 a week! But somehow its $1250 a week?
BS according to UBERs own data. $5000 a month. WTF?


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

People in NYC make $5000 a month, I doubt it. Not on x and pool glen.


----------



## BubbaD2 (Dec 4, 2015)

This site is run by a bunch of neo-facists. For no reason anyone can make sense of, they will not tolerate any public discussion regarding how they discipline posts or members, or how these little fascists and prudes run this site.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

yep, and stuff. You "know' a driver can pull a 4x trip and earn $50 right? He can do that once in the single hour he is on. He just made $50 an hour. 
It seems pretty easy to assume the top 20% may even be in the $70 an hour range. If the top earners did not do the most trips then YES the top earners would be above $50 an hour by hitting one simple surge and never driving for week again. 
It is either the top earners did the top trips or they simply made the top earnings per hour. 
It can not be one or the other.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

GILD said:


> my point is to debunk the idea a uberx driver on average is making $1000-$2000 a week driving uber!
> have we not seen the hiring signs?
> 
> 
> ...


Make $20-$40 an hour . . . for a couple of hours . . . late weekend nights . . . before expenses.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> The biggest, and most important falsehood that Uber promulgates is that there is nothing to providing taxi services, its just driving around.
> 
> The reality is a lot different, the profession takes a big toll on the vehicles and requires actual strategery to make a decent amount of money.
> 
> Manipulative passengers require a level of sternness that a lot of people who respond to Sean Hannity's appeals to sign up for this "ideal" part time gig just aren't prepared to deal with.


 keep in mind too your increased risks of tickets and accidents


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

My man makes 1000 a WEEK after paying his car rental fee of 400 a week. 
On X

In 4 days


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

I know PLENTY of uber drivers PERSONALLY. 

They all are making money. 

Their pay statements have caused me to get my FHV license.


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

The people in these forums spend more time complaining than driving. 

Hell when I get an uber driver to take me to work at 5am THEY all say they are making $ 

The only people crying about uber are those who have been around for a couple years where uber used to pay you to NOT DRIVE but to be there for when demand would pick up. 

Y'all must wake up late and work from 10-4 or something.


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

GILD said:


> touchy spot glen? wow..
> here are USA ones for you then
> 
> 
> ...


Without dates none of these even mean anything either.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

How about looking at YOUR DRIVER APP. Top partners are driving 310 miles last week!
at x rates you would be lucky to take home $1 a mile. That is $310 a week! NOT $1250 a week.
DATES on a ongoing billboard on the sides of buses? HA. Your coming off silly now.
DO you think your own APP needs a date too?


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

You clearly are missing the point because you want to.

Again. If somebody makes $1455 in 48 hours over 4 days, and spent 400 on a rental in NYC....

How much money did he make?


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

GlenGreezy said:


> You clearly are missing the point because you want to.
> 
> Again. If somebody makes $1455 in 48 hours over 4 days, and spent 400 on a rental in NYC....
> 
> How much money did he make?


Your point is not valid. How did he make $1455 driving 310 miles at $1 a mile? That is what the top 20% of drivers drive on uber platform according to uber. using your example that is almost $5 per mile. No chance on uberx. 
And if the top 20% of drivers are driving more than 310 miles as you'd suggest then the top 20% would say 1500 miles, not 310. 
Rental has nothing to do with anything in the OP.


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

GILD said:


> Your point is not valid. How did he make $1455 driving 310 miles at $1 a mile? That is what the top 20% of drivers drive on uber platform according to uber. using your example that is almost $5 per mile. No chance on uberx.
> And if the top 20% of drivers are driving more than 310 miles as you'd suggest then the top 20% would say 1500 miles, not 310.
> Rental has nothing to do with anything in the OP.


I'm talking about somebody different clearly.

You are being stupid just cuz you can. I can't help you.


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

Who's driving 310 miles in 48 hours?

Ur being EXTRA dumb. 

I am talking about what I know from NYC. You are talking about some jamoke wherever u r


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

And renting does matter. It's a viable option in a city where you can receive 5000 in pay outs. 

Is it not?


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

You said 48 hours not me. Uber says 30 hrs, 310 miles, just like the OP says.
LOL, sure if your getting $5000 in payouts like uber tells New Drivers to recruit them, just to pay them $2.30 for small trips, like in NYC.
Whos doing that? NOT THE TOP 20% of UBER drivers, according to UBERS Top trips and miles driven.
Just like OP says.
Renting would be silly when the BEST 20% of uber drivers are making $24,000 a year.

Who is extra dumb? Cuz its not me.


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

GILD said:


> You said 48 hours not me. Uber says 30 hrs, 310 miles, just like the OP says.
> LOL, sure if your getting $5000 in payouts like uber tells New Drivers to recruit them, just to pay them $2.30 for small trips, like in NYC.
> Whos doing that? NOT THE TOP 20% of UBER drivers, according to UBERS Top trips and miles driven.
> Just like OP says.
> ...


You are extra dumb. You assume the top 20% are the same across all the facets.

The top per hour guys are probably not the top hour guys.

You played with the numbers to make it work

PLUS if you drive in NYC and DONT make 25 an hour, you probably are doing it wrong.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

How do you rectify the top hour guys are not the top trip guys? And how to you rectify the top hour guys are not the top paid guys?
You seem unable to figure out that no matter how you state your claim, The most a driver can make is $24000 A YEAR.
if the top hour guys make less than the top pay guys, THEY MAKE LESS THAN $24k. DO you not understand that. its simple math.
Show me how the top hour guys can make more than 24k? YOU cant, without some insane 1500 miles a week BS.
Your 1500 miles a week is over 80,000 miles a year. That is silly.
even at 80,000 miles a year- x pays .40 cents a mile after ubers take and gas. thats $32k a year for 80,000 miles.

Please show us how you do your math to figure your making $60,000 a year?
You seem to be driven by the fact that the numbers do work out. It is known as simple math.

Glen, you must be better at math than the rest of us. Good job. uber on glen.

By calling someone extra dumb or dumb or stupid or using STFU, still will not make you right or able to do simple math. Let the slurs begin.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

The top hour guys are not the top pay guys? Do they then make more money per week? the answer is NO.
How can the top hour guys make MORE money if they are not the top PAY guys? They cant is the answer.
Not everyone lives in NYC. The OP never suggested that either. 
The average new york city uber drivers is not making $5000 a month! 

NYC
Base Fare
$2.55
+
Per Minute
$0.35
+
Per Mile
$1.75
Minimum Fare

$8.00
Cancellation Fee

$10.00

But i will say rates are better than Almost Anywhere else in the USA.


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

You are CLEARLY stupid. 

The top pay is how much they make an hour. 
The top hours are how many hours you work. I can work 10 hours only during surge and make 50 an hour, while somebody else makes makes 25 an hour over 60 hours. 

One makes more hourly, the other made more weekly. 

I know people who make 1000+ a week. After taxes and fees. 

I don't know an uber driver that makes less than 1000 a week to be honest. 

Just because you know any better doesn't make it less true. 

Uber better, in a better market.


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

itsme10469 
What say you?


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

Uber better? the OP tells you what the TOP 20% of drivers make. 
Maybe in NYC its a different set of numbers, which you have not shared.
But the rest of the USA is not NYC. 
Again you saying that I am stupid does not make you any less. 
You have not explained how the top earner per hour can not be the top hours online and make MORE than the $24000 a year in the OP.
Please infuse your wisdom upon us NON better market uber people. 

NYC x rates are 2x PHX rates. You do understand that dont you? Your acting all kinds of smart proving what?
I await YOUR math on HOW the top driver per hour, can earn more then the top hour driven on platform, can equal more than OP. 
That you know a guy that knows a guy that make some money, once? Nonsense.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

GlenGreezy said:


> You are CLEARLY stupid.
> 
> The top pay is how much they make an hour.
> The top hours are how many hours you work. I can work 10 hours only during surge and make 50 an hour, while somebody else makes makes 25 an hour over 60 hours.


in your example: the top hourly 20% would be $50 an hour then?
in your example: the top hours worked would be 60 hours then?

Again according to UBER this is not the case. As OP states From Ubers apps and Emails, top drivers pay is $31 an hour and top hours is 30 hrs a week on app. That is not ME saying anything, That is UBER saying the top 20% of UBERS drivers make that or work that.

simple math would say EVERYONE that is not in the top 20% is making less than those numbers then. 
Also the top trips is 54 for the week. 
You can just use your current rates in your city and see that if the top 20% of drivers are doing 54 trips, then the bottom 80% are doing less trips. 
The average pay per trip is about $10, or $540 a week for 54 trips. 80% of uber drivers will make less than $540 a week minus gas. On 54 trips.
80% will make less than $400 a week after gas is paid. Ubers numbers.

I know, Im really stupid. That will make Ubers numbers work out if it is said more often. SMH.


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

I have explained. Your busy playing stupid. 

But in starting to think you aren't playing.


----------



## Level (May 15, 2016)

GILD said:


> Uber better? the OP tells you what the TOP 20% of drivers make.
> Maybe in NYC its a different set of numbers, which you have not shared.
> But the rest of the USA is not NYC.
> Again you saying that I am stupid does not make you any less.
> ...


I don't think you fully understand the figures the OP gave you. An average of the the top 20% people make $31 per hour. The top 5% could of reached about $45+ an hour and the people falling under the 10% - 20% mark could of reached $25 an hour, which would bring that average down and make it $31.

The same can be said about the hours, which is very likely as there are people who do this full-time. The top 5% could be people putting in 50+ hours a week.

Now using the same method the OP gave, multiplying the top hourly earned and top hourly worked (which aren't necessarily the same people, but i'm doing it like the OP), the top of the top uber drivers can be putting in $45 an hour for 50 hours and make $2250 in gross fares. These numbers aren't accurate of course, but it just goes to show you that the OP's math is to be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

There are people in the NYC forum who complain about doing this 60+ hrs

This idiot is pretending they don't exist. 

It's a full time job in NYC. 

If you ONLY do 30 hours you aren't paying the bills here


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

They may exist, but that is the top of the top.
The average driver is at the 50% mark or under.
$2250 if Fares is not $2250 in your pocket. Minus $500 plus $150 for booking fees. 
Your at $1600 minus gas, your at $1400 a week. Not bad really for the top of the top. 

Does Mcdonalds tell its new fry guys they can make $5000 a month just cause a MCDs regional manager may make that in NYC?
No because it would be a lie. Just as the $5000 a month is a lie plastered all over america.
This is why NO Need to tip. Uber on. You Uber drivers are raking it in. Yet the PAX is paying half of a cab fare for same ride. WTF? 
Glen you and trump will be happy together with your insults. Right out of trumps playbook, use words like Idiot. Good job. SMH


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

GILD said:


> They may exist, but that is the top of the top.
> The average driver is at the 50% mark or under.
> $2250 if Fares is not $2250 in your pocket. Minus $500 plus $150 for booking fees.
> Your at $1600 minus gas, your at $1400 a week. Not bad really for the top of the top.
> ...


That's not the top of the top.

I don't know a single uber driver who makes under 1000 a week after expenses (and before tax) if they work 5 days a week. 
And if you are UNDER 50 you would be below average.

But let's assume average is a range so we can make ur statement close to correct, in NYC the guarantee is 6000 and if you don't make it and you meet the easy requirements, YOU STILL GET 6k (gross)


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Manipulative passengers require a level of sternness that a lot of people who respond to Sean Hannity's appeals to sign up for this "ideal" part time gig just aren't prepared to deal with.


Totally true! It calls for a certain type of personality to be any kind of livery driver and stick with it for a while.


----------



## Michael Sotomayor (Feb 11, 2016)

GlenGreezy said:


> People in NYC make more than that.


I've spoken to many NYC uber x and uber black drivers.. Uber x drivers make about $200 after 10-12 hour shifts. UberBLACK make about $300 for 10 hour shift. AND that is the conclusion to it. Yes you can make that money it's just people don't understand the business. That's not money you make.. those are sales. If you see it as a business then you understand you have to add overhead costs to what you make. You can easily make a list of 10 expenses for doing work as an uber x driver. I wanted to do Uber BLACK in NYC and I amounted the expenses to total around $4,500 monthly. Of course you need to make $10,000+ in sales a month but that is becoming VERY hard to achieve in 10 hour daily shifts.


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

Michael Sotomayor said:


> I've spoken to many NYC uber x and uber black drivers.. Uber x drivers make about $200 after 10-12 hour shifts. UberBLACK make about $300 for 10 hour shift. AND that is the conclusion to it. Yes you can make that money it's just people don't understand the business. That's not money you make.. those are sales. If you see it as a business then you understand you have to add overhead costs to what you make. You can easily make a list of 10 expenses for doing work as an uber x driver. I wanted to do Uber BLACK in NYC and I amounted the expenses to total around $4,500 monthly. Of course you need to make $10,000+ in sales a month but that is becoming VERY hard to achieve in 10 hour daily shifts.


$4500 monthly expenses? How so? Can you break down the $4500? I can run a black car in San Diego for less than half that.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

OP, Make sure you mail that to Judge Chen.

Why does anyone give a crap about Top pay / drivers. It's just smoke and mirrors and Pyschological warfare.

*It's all about your bottom line. Nough said, End of story.* SMH......


----------



## Michael Sotomayor (Feb 11, 2016)

ok I will copy/paste my expenses
car payment 750
insurance 500
gas 350
tolls 480
parking 240
car wash 30
maintenance 50
dry cleaner 15
taxes 500
miscellaneous 100
fare cuts 1600

this is my gathering information from a close friend of mine who drives a '14 Chevy Suburban LT for UberSUV
also from my own sources by working as a chauffeur for Empire CLS. I wrote down everything I had to do for a weeks worth of work. 
Also this was my calculations in terms of financing a Cadillac XTS. It goes higher if I wanted to leases a '14 cadillac xts.


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

FARE. CUTS. ARE. NOT. AN. EXPENSE.


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

It's a reduction in revenue.


----------



## Michael Sotomayor (Feb 11, 2016)

GlenGreezy said:


> It's a reduction in revenue.


Just like tolls because NYC limo companies will pay you for them.. but I cannot count them as revenue. Therefor I take it off. Because in the end of the day it didn't influence a gain in my bank. For a ride I am told I made $90 for example but the tolls shouldn't be included so $75.. but then in the end of the month I don't get $75 because the limo company or uber take their fare cut which is usually 25% industry rate. so in the end that ride yielded me $56. Then you keep taking more $$ off because of gas.. maybe you used parking at the airport.. maybe you got a hotdog in manhattan.. car payments/insurance. It all adds up but I hope now you get the bigger picture.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Because very few persons who own automobiles understand the true cost of owning and operating their automobiles, Uber is allowed to post this bulls**t with impunity. Nationally, the average hourly rate for Uber drivers is $7 to $9.

So, when Uber says drivers can earn $1250 per week, all a driver has to do is drive 139 to 179 hours each week. And since there are 168 hours in each week, a person can actually achieve these revenues if one is willing to swallow enough amphetamines.


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

Michael Sotomayor said:


> Just like tolls because NYC limo companies will pay you for them.. but I cannot count them as revenue. Therefor I take it off. Because in the end of the day it didn't influence a gain in my bank. For a ride I am told I made $90 for example but the tolls shouldn't be included so $75.. but then in the end of the month I don't get $75 because the limo company or uber take their fare cut which is usually 25% industry rate. so in the end that ride yielded me $56. Then you keep taking more $$ off because of gas.. maybe you used parking at the airport.. maybe you got a hotdog in manhattan.. car payments/insurance. It all adds up but I hope now you get the bigger picture.


No. It's not the same. It's NOT like a toll.


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

Michael Sotomayor said:


> Just like tolls because NYC limo companies will pay you for them.. but I cannot count them as revenue. Therefor I take it off. Because in the end of the day it didn't influence a gain in my bank. For a ride I am told I made $90 for example but the tolls shouldn't be included so $75.. but then in the end of the month I don't get $75 because the limo company or uber take their fare cut which is usually 25% industry rate. so in the end that ride yielded me $56. Then you keep taking more $$ off because of gas.. maybe you used parking at the airport.. maybe you got a hotdog in manhattan.. car payments/insurance. It all adds up but I hope now you get the bigger picture.


A hotdog I ate means I didn't make the money?
You people really are brain dead.

That's why y'all still drive for a company you hate apparently.

And don't make any money at all but still drive.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

Glen, you come off like a UBER office worker? And not as a driver that actually pays expenses from your $3 fare?
Let me guess glen, your cashing in on the $500 for signing up your friends to drive for uber making bank on suckers who dont know they will make $5 an hour at the end and trash their cars life to zero? I bet I am close on that call.


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

GILD said:


> Glen, you come off like a UBER office worker? And not as a driver that actually pays expenses from your $3 fare?
> Let me guess glen, your cashing in on the $500 for signing up your friends to drive for uber making bank on suckers who dont know they will make $5 an hour at the end and trash their cars life to zero? I bet I am close on that call.


Nobody I know in NYC makes $5 an hour.

Get that thru your skull.

And no. I don't work in an uber office.

Stop it 5


----------



## Michael Sotomayor (Feb 11, 2016)

GlenGreezy said:


> Nobody I know in NYC makes $5 an hour.
> 
> Get that thru your skull.
> 
> ...


This is a forum and I might as well spit the truth out just in case people read stuff like this. I work in NJ/NYC as a chauffeur. I've done work for Empire CLS, Juno, Uber, Carey and other drivers that push Escalades for a living. I know how to make money in this industry. I know many Uber X manhattan drivers that push $200 on a 12 hour shift. THATS JUST SALES BRO. ok? that's not the net income you make. Also I know what it takes to push $12,000 monthly sales with all these companies using a Cadillac XTS but it's not worth it honestly. With $4,600 expenses for pushing a luxury vehicle 70 hours a week i'd rather go back to university and make a chill living. Whoever reads this and needs definitive proof hit me up private message. If you have a luxury vehicle and need clients in NYC hit me up as well I have good connections. If you need to lease a vehicle hit me up as well TLC plates and insured. I know what it is to work for Uber Glen.. every other driver out there knows to STAY away from them if you want to make a living off of this industry. Your income should only be about 20% uber the rest comes from real business work.


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

Cool story bro


----------



## SomeDrivingGuy (May 10, 2016)

It is possible to reach 1k per week. Its possible to reach $1400 in my city in a week, but you will more than likely work 10-12 hours per day.

Don't tell drivers to get a minimum wage job. Even at $12.50 per hour you'd need to work 80 hours to reach $1k, and then taxes will take between 200-400. Lets not forget the rides you need back and forth to work. If you have a car then you still pay insurance. Public trans won't be an option, unless you sleep less than 5 hours and eat out all day.

But tell drivers that driving for uber is crap. With 30 hours a driver should make $450+. Taxes are paid once a year, maybe quarterly. Tell me who will be happier during the year. The person that pay taxes weekly, while waiting for tax time, or the person that rarely pay taxes and not taxed as much. 

But I don't have any kids, so of course I hate taxes the most.


----------

